# Moving my Sewing to Living Room



## Country Lady (Oct 2, 2003)

I have lots, and I mean lots, of sewing I want and need to do. I'm planning to move my sewing machine temporarily to the living room. We built our house almost 8 years ago, and oh how I wish I'd planned for a sewing room. Right now I have it in one of the bedrooms and I feel so shut off and crowded. I have to leave the bed in place in that room. Our living room is large and spacious, so I think I'll get so much more done to set it up where I can watch TV, be around DH and also have room to set up my cutting table. We seldom have anyone drop in and if they do, so what? Anyone else have to use your main living area for your sewing?


----------



## dixienc (Apr 11, 2008)

As soon as you walk in our house you see my sewing area. I took over one part of the main dining area a while ago, so I could hear the phone, tv, and kids. Plus I can answer the door if needed. Nothin is worse then running across the house to answer the phone and then having them hang up as you say hello.


----------



## Marsha (May 11, 2002)

My "sewing corner," is in a corner of our family room, which is right by the kitichen, laundry room, and the bathroom. It works out well for me, and I am so thankful to have an area to use.

Marsha


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

I had my midarm setup in our living room on the farm... it actually blocked off the front door entrance, which was fine with me! LOL


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

I've had my sewing in the living room in various different houses. I have known people that have a sewing corner so they can sew and participate with the family -
seems like a good idea to me.

Angie


----------



## Peacock (Apr 12, 2006)

My mom moved her sewing machine all over the house through the years. Bedroom, living room, dining room, laundry room, basement...she would alternate between saying "I feel shut off from everyone" and "I need my own space." LOL! 

My sewing machine sounds so LOUD on anything but this one heavy desk I have, it just vibrates too much, and the desk is hard to move. So it's staying put. Besides, I like to sew near all my stuff - the shelves of fabric, the ironing board, etc. I like to make an unholy mess when I sew, snips of thread and fabric everywhere, and clean it up later.  

If I feel the urge to do crafts and be with my family too, I crochet or do latch hook.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

put a mouse pad or two under it and it will silence some of the noise and keep it from vibrating so much.

Angie


----------



## countrysunshine (Jul 3, 2008)

For years I had mine in the dining room/kitchen or the living room. Now I have a room at the top of the stairs that opens into the small loft that has the living room below it. It works out well. I can hear the TV and the family w/out interfering w/ them too much.

I love having a sewing room.

Enjoy your space where ever it is!!

Mary


----------



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

I designed our new house with a loft that overlooks the living room for the specific purpose of having my sewing room up there. I'll be able to see and hear everything, yet my mess will be out of the way. 
Right now I sit in the corner of the family room and I often get grumbles from spouse and offspring about being louder than the TV.


----------



## cc (Jun 4, 2006)

I guess you could say we have an eat in kitchen and my sewing machine and serger are both set up on the table there. My computer is in here also. If we are going to have someone over to eat I have to move everything but if it is just us we eat all over the place, on the bar, in the living room, outside, etc. Come to think of it the only people who come over to eat with us don't mind holding their plate on their laps or go out on the deck.


----------



## BlueberryChick (May 12, 2008)

I share my space with the school room. I clear the table of school books when I'm ready to sew. The machine stays set up, as well as the ironing board. It's a bit messy, but it's all upstairs so it stays out of sight.

I my dream world:zzz:, I'll move our little empty rental house closer to the main house and fix it up as a studio.


----------



## Country Lady (Oct 2, 2003)

BlueberryChick said:


> In my dream world:zzz:, I'll move our little empty rental house closer to the main house and fix it up as a studio.


Now that would be a dream come true. Whenever we lived in the NW, we had a downstairs bonus room. It was occupied by our son until he moved out, then I got it for a sewing room. It was a large room. Everything stayed out, including my cutting board and ironing board. I also had wire shelves for my fabric. I still dream about the sewing room I had in another life.


----------



## AR Transplant (Mar 20, 2004)

I have done it all, bedroom, kitchen, dining room and deck off the master bedroom. Tomorrow I am having an extreme sewing day so we will sew in the kitchen and bedroom. My best set up so far is a room off the living room that used to be a spare bedroom, but we are in between beds at the moment. Oh, I also have a little rental house on the property that I used for sewing but I hated being so far removed from the family. Plus, we now have it rented out so theoretically there is more money for sewing stuff.


----------



## Dandish (Feb 8, 2007)

I have my sewing area set up in a corner of our finished basement, which is essentially our "family room." I can keep one machine and the ironing board out, my cabinets/shelves are right there. There is a dining table down there that I can do my cutting on. It works well and I'm not shut off from everything/one. 

ErinP - one day the offspring will remember that "noise" with fondness...


----------



## Kipper (Apr 10, 2009)

I've been using my dining room for months now, but I miss being able to use my dining room table when we have company and I miss being able to 'escape' to my sewing room. Right now we are in the middle of painting and installing floor to ceiling cabinets (built with love by DH) in the sewing room. As soon as it's done, I'm moving back in !


----------



## BlueberryChick (May 12, 2008)

Kipper said:


> I've been using my dining room for months now, but I miss being able to use my dining room table when we have company and I miss being able to 'escape' to my sewing room. Right now we are in the middle of painting and installing floor to ceiling cabinets (built with love by DH) in the sewing room. As soon as it's done, I'm moving back in !


Kipper, 
That sounds well worth the wait and inconvenience. Aw, shucks, now I have to ask forgiveness for envy--again.


----------

